# Theory: Why Omar is Mok’s son



## Boogers1108 (Apr 28, 2020)

So hear me out here. I recently discovered the movie “Rock and Rule” and I have a theory,

Mok is Omar’s son. Both have similar personalities, and personality traits CAN be determined by genetics. Another supporter of my theory is that Omar was able to help Angel sing the demon back. We saw that Mok was singing during the invocation song himself, which implies that he was somewhat involved in it. Since the summoning was determined by voice frequency, it makes sense that Omar’s voice would have a similar frequency due to his DNA as Mok’s son.


I think that Mok likely had a fling with a woman before skipping town after finding out she was pregnant. He changed his identity and became a successful musician.
That’s my theory.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 30, 2020)

Hehe, this movie has either too much worldbuilding in it, or not enough


----------

